
The Importance of Choosing the Correct Mastodon Instance - carlchenet
https://carlchenet.com/the-importance-of-choosing-the-correct-mastodon-instance/
======
CM30
Definitely an important thing to remember. Mastodon being decentralised means
every instance has its own rules and norms, and you'll need to choose the one
that best aligns with your own (or set one up).

Is it more complicated than using a centralised alternative? Sure, a tiny bit.
But it's a necessary part of such a system, and provides a better solution
than 'let a single person or company dictate everything that's allowed on the
network'. A small instance owner is a lot more reasonable than a Silicon
Valley CEO trying to 'avoid offending' as many people as possible.

~~~
carlchenet
Agreed, I think the quick success of Mastodon shows that more and more people
are aware of the limitation of Twitter, especially related to the fact it is
both a Silicon Valley company and strongly centralized.

